# Crappielooker's catfish monster...



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Caught this beast of a catfish on a piece of noodle... 3lbs test mainline and 1lb test leader... 







Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

hahaha Ak what exactly were you targeting with a piece of noodle & 1lb leader?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

so, thats what a baby cat looks like! what a beast!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Net, I was after pretty much anything that swims... LOL 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

If it had been any bigger, you might have had a hard time getting it in on that 1 lb test leader


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

CW, yup... lol 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

That's what I call downsizing


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

If you can't find' em bigger, down size your tackle! Well played sir! 

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

katfish said:


> That's what I call downsizing


No... This is what you would call bait for your bait fish... lol 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

what a beast.


----------

